# My reaons for leaving UKW



## Blister (3 Oct 2012)

Before posting this I have asked the Mods if it’s OK to do so and I was told yes. 

I have decided to leave the forum, why? Please read my comments below.

A quick overview of my time on UKW for those members that are relatively new I joined up in 2006 
Mainly posted in the Woodturning section and as a novice received help and advice 
When I started turning I had a very basic Draper lathe. a few tools and that was it. As I enjoyed turning I looked to upgrade my equipment and over the next 3 – 4 years was able to do this several times by purchasing complete workshops from people who were retiring from the hobby , each time getting a better lathe / tools / jigs / turning blanks sharpening equipment etc . After these purchases I had duplicate items and equipment I no longer needed due to the upgrades.
As a member of the forum I decided to offer these items on the forum For Sale / Wanted section at very competitive prices compared with buying new . 
As the workshop purchases were woodwork related I thought this may be of interest to forum members so made several post showing the new lathe tools and equipment, most members enjoyed these posts 

As I progressed with my turning I started posting photos of my work, later deciding to do WIP threads. Also posted a WIP of my workshop re build / battening /insulating / re wiring / etc 

During the 6 years I also posted personal topics not woodwork related 

I have also posted topics on my personal health issues (respiratory / sinus related) and promote full workshop dust control.

To promote turning on the forum I started and ran a monthly challenge, this is now in its second year 

In my 6 years I have conducted my input in a polite and non confrontational manner, have not been banned ( unlike some others ) 

Question, Have I done anything wrong? 

The answer to the above question is YES, surprised?

By now I have (unbeknown to me ) a small group of individuals who were anti Blister . On the WWW these individuals are sometimes referred to as “ Trolls , Axe grinders, back stabbers, keyboard warriors etc “ but I would not be that disrespectful to use those names , I now refer to them as “ The minority “ 

How do I know about the minority? Some have raised issues about me selling tools in the for sale section, accusing me of being nothing more than a tool dealer out for a free ride and not having a trade account .
I was somewhat concerned about this so decided to do a poll to see if the majority of forum members felt the same, If they did I was quite prepared to stop posting items for sale, see the link for-sale-or-not-for-sale-poll-t36838.html?hilit=poll
You can see 107 members were happy and voted for me to continue, the minority 5 voted for me to stop.

Snide comments occasionally popped up either about my work or posts I had made during my time on UKW, I normally ignored these as I knew they were intended to draw me into conflict / confrontation on the forum.

Move forward now to the last week in September 2012 

I had a surprise PM asking if I would like to join the MOD team . I did not jump up and say yes straight away and asked for further details to know what was expected of me . Details about mod duties followed and I agreed to help. I was asked not to say anything on the forum as my appointment would be announced when everything was set up.
On Sunday the announcement was made and my status was changed to a Mod 

This obviously sent out panic signals to the minority, I can imagine furious activity on the PM’s and in due time comments were sent to the MODs objecting to me being a MOD .
I switched off my computer around 8.30pm Sunday evening at this time I was still a MOD, switched it on again around 1.30 am to find I was no longer a MOD. So I missed ALL the comments posted in the 4 hours my computer was off. I then looked for any posts to find they had all been removed to keep things calm 
I also had a PM from the Mods saying objections had been raised ( no details given ) and that my mod status has now been reversed . No problem to me it’s the shortest unpaid job I have ever had and I didn’t get to do any mod jobs 

When I did switch on my computer around 1.30 am I found a post that had not been removed accusing me of being a Racist because of a post I made in 2009 

I said “ I Hate living in Dagenham “

Dagenham was used in the making of one episode of the secret millionaire and the commentator on the show started with these words 
“ Dagenham, one of the most depraved boroughs in Britain “ 

Its dirty, noisy, my house is directly under a flight path, must have the largest population of ice-cream van owners, police cars flying around 24/7 sirens and lights all on, I have been burgled 3 times, 2 major incidents at the end of my road in the last 6 weeks, the areas cordoned off for 2 days at a time while investigations are undertaken, I could go on but wont.

I made reference to ethnic friends, Ethnic as far as I am aware relates to people from different cultures living outside their own countries. 
Friends ( The UK has made everyone welcome here ) 
Dagenham is one of the most multi cultural boroughs in the UK and has large populations of people from all around the world , Is it a crime for me to make note of this and prefer a balance of cultures as it was 10 years ago 

Anyway after 6 years of continual chipping away by the minority I have now had enough, the final straw that has broken the camels back is now in place and put in place by *?*?*? ( I Think most people know already ) 

So if you are a member of the minority you need to congratulate him on a job well done with plenty of backslapping 

If you are a member of the majority please keep any comments restrained, as I would not want you to get into any conflict over this 

Earlier in this post I asked have I done anything wrong, and answered yes !

I posted a personal thought ( Big mistake ) used against me 
I posted about purchases made ( another mistake ) used against me 
Offered items for sale ( Big mistake ) should have sold them elsewhere 

So PLEASE be very careful about any information you give on any forums , you may think its harmless but some people retain things for future use .

The forum actually warns of this if you look in Profile “Be careful when including any personal details “ 

One word to the Mods 

When you took away my mod status you left me the Mod control panel , Boy what fun I could have with the Banned button  But not being vindictive I left it well alone .

Lastly , now I am gone they will be looking for a new target :wink:


----------



## gus3049 (3 Oct 2012)

Hmmm,

Well that target won't be me.

I knew of course, having read the original objection, the names of the people who objected to Allen being a mod. One is well known to us all as a total pain in the bum and the other was someone who doesn't post to this forum any more, he says, because of Allen. I wonder how he heard about it.

If the mods are going to listen to the likes of these two and withdraw what one would have hoped was a carefully thought out offer, based on their knowledge of the man, then they deserve to keep the likes of the two cretins and lose the likes of Allen.

And me.

I find this appalling. I no longer wish to be part of anything that would treat perfectly decent people with such lack of respect.


----------



## Harbo (3 Oct 2012)

Sorry to hear you are leaving Allen especially as this was instigated by a person who has probably been banned more times than most and has made comments about "towel heads" himself in the past.
To drag this up after all this time and to remember your words indicates somebody of a very vindictive mind?

Good luck

Rod


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (3 Oct 2012)

As I said before Allen, I for one will be sorry to see you go - but respect your decision. It is always a great shame when sour grapes are allowed to spoil a good blend. In my short membership I have found you to be open, honest, knowledgeable, and willing to offer advice to beginners. If those are undesireable qualities, then I must be even more mad than the doctors say.
When the "Blister's gone all green" thread appeared, I do admit to being a bit surprised - but only because I already kinda assumed you were a mod. I can't for the life of me understand what the objectors' objections might be.... (I help moderate another forum & know how difficult and thankless it can be, so it can't be jealousy)
I have never taken part in the challenge, but always enjoyed seeing the entries. I drew some inspiration from the entries, and have a list of things I would like to try and emulate. Hopefully Nev will be able to keep the momentum.

I have no idea who your knockers are, having missed all the drama, but hope their sense of achievement comes back in spades. Good luck in the future, safe in the knowledge you are the better person.


----------



## Jacob (3 Oct 2012)

Harbo":72cuy43g said:


> Sorry to hear you are leaving Allen especially as this was instigated by a person who has probably been banned more times than most


Nowt to do with me - I was a late comer to the party. I instigated nothing. You wouldn't know this as others' posts were deleted. Blister was not on my radar - I don't go into the turning forum much at all.
I wouldn't wish blister to leave either - I've no objection to talking to people I don't agree with; I enjoy it!


----------



## henton49er (3 Oct 2012)

+1 for everything Tazmaniandevil said.


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Oct 2012)

Im not sure who's been stirring things up ........ But not happy

Im a relatively new member and Mr blister has always been nothing but helpful welcoming and friendly .
And now everyone else has now to loose out because of them? Something not right there !

God bless Mr blister sir .. Hope to speak again someday xx


----------



## beech1948 (3 Oct 2012)

i think the two complainers should be named and shamed and asked to leave.

I also think the MODs should have a rethink about how these issues are handled. I feel their behaviour is pretty despicable as well.

Al


----------



## SBJ (3 Oct 2012)

I raised an issue regarding the judgement of Blister in the role Mod. I stand by reservations.


----------



## beech1948 (3 Oct 2012)

SBJ,
Then have the courage and integrity to publish it here. Your complaint affects us all and has created a very negative feel to the forum and about the MODS.

If it is valid then people will understand. If it deliberate vengeful undermining of Blister as has been hinted at then people will also understand.

I want to see what has caused this very hurtful event. 

Al


----------



## deserter (3 Oct 2012)

SBJ you have been a member since 2009 and made 198 posts, I am sure that as such an active member of the community your feelings were well justified and have made this a safer and more pleasant place for us all to frequent, I thank you deeply for your diligence. 



NOT. 

Instead fueled by what appears to be petty hatred you have helped to make a respected and active member of the community feel they are not able to stay and contribute to the discussion. 
I look forwards to reading your regular and helpful posts in the future, oh sorry my mistake you don't make them. 

Goodbye Blister and good luck in the future. 


~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## 12345Peter (3 Oct 2012)

It is disgraceful behaviour by the mods, they should be thoroughly ashamed.

Regards
Peter


----------



## Wildman (3 Oct 2012)

JFC":lmt0r07t said:


> Youre just not mod material baby , deal with it and move on :lol:



I have not been aware of most of what has been going on and most other members have not but at least we ALL know now who at least one of them was. The above remark is uncalled for and just shows the poster for the vindictive side of his nature. I don't know him or about him and no longer wish to, people like this will bring a forum to its knees unless others stand up to them. Don't run off and give up Allen we are not all of the same mind someone has to make a stand and ensure the forum survives.
As to the MODS who appointed you and then withdrew that appointment I think it was very bad form and should never have happened, You are the ones at fault for either not thinking before you made the appointment or for taking notice of the discenters after the appoinment. Either way you carry a large proportion of the blame for this matter. I have no idea who actually owns the forum but policies need revising if you wish this forum to continue.
Otherwise the "minorities" will take over, cliques have no place in a public forum no matter who you are or what your experience. I am disgusted with the whole carry on.


----------



## Jake (3 Oct 2012)

beech1948":1w1zi5xo said:


> Then have the courage and integrity to publish it here. Your complaint affects us all and has created a very negative feel to the forum and about the MODS.
> 
> If it is valid then people will understand. If it deliberate vengeful undermining of Blister as has been hinted at then people will also understand.
> 
> I want to see what has caused this very hurtful event.



The mods took it down, not Stu.


----------



## doctor Bob (3 Oct 2012)

As a non participator in this particular episode, let me briefly explain what will happen now.

Blister will leave....
this thread will rampage on repeating itself over and over again....
others will leave in sympathy...
the thread will be locked....
someone will try to restart it again...
it will be locked again....
the sympathetic leavers will gradually return....
eventually my money is on Blister returning .....


How do I know this ..... because it happens over and over again about every 2 years on average, obviously the reasons are different but the outrage on both sides is always similar.

Anyway.... I'm off to visit my knitting forum, much more civilised than here.


----------



## SBJ (3 Oct 2012)

beech1948":3d170ma4 said:


> i think the two complainers should be named and shamed and asked to leave.
> 
> Al




:shock: You don't know what was said or done, the trail has been wiped - yet you think I should leave? lol. Well done Shurlock.

An objection was raised regarding the past conduct of Blister, the Mod team felt it was necessary to change the decision. It's done. Move on. I feel no shame or regret, some people will miss Blister, obviously from the responses here. In a week he'll be forgotten like all those others that have this sort of staged departure.


----------



## promhandicam (3 Oct 2012)

FWIW, I would suggest that if members have issues regarding recent decisions that have been taken, then rather than accusing other members based on hearsay, they address their concerns to the webmaster and forum owner Charley, from whom you will hopefully get a helpful reply, as I did.

Steve


----------



## Jake (3 Oct 2012)

Wildman":2tatm93h said:


> As to the MODS who appointed you and then withdrew that appointment I think it was very bad form and should never have happened, You are the ones at fault for either not thinking before you made the appointment or for taking notice of the discenters after the appoinment. Either way you carry a large proportion of the blame for this matter. I have no idea who actually owns the forum but policies need revising if you wish this forum to continue.



They didn't know about a post which they cannot allow the site to be associated with as it would be if he is made a moderator, so it is only fair to allow them to revise their decision when it is pointed out to them - the mods cannot read every post and clearly that one was not reported to them for whatever reason. Blister has not much place to complain, he wrote it and the meaning was inescapably clear. Really, he would have done better to recant and apologise.


----------



## mind_the_goat (3 Oct 2012)

This all seems very bizarre.
Being a mod on a forum this busy cannot be a particularly easy job, and generally thankless. I feel they are entitled to ask others to join their ranks without putting it out to vote as they, by definition, know who contributes in the most positive ways to forum activity. It seems to me that having made a decision it should not be reversed based on the opinion of a few members, and if objections are made then perhaps there was a reasonable cause to call for a vote. If there was good reason to reverse this decision then the reasons should be made explicitly clear, any note's on the subject, including PMs should be made available so the rest of us can understand a little of what has occurred. 
What we are left with now is feeling that there is some sort of conspiracy, or maybe threats were made on some grounds or another, would the people who objected consider performing the job themselves? Some of the comments here seem unnecessarily antagonistic and only add to feeling of bullying. 
Clearly too late for the views of others to be taken into account (those that have better things to do late at night) but not too late to explain the thinking.
If the government has come clean about the reversal of the train franchise then it seems a small matter for the mods to do similar for this


----------



## Noel (3 Oct 2012)

No conspiracy, no threats and any decisions were not based on other people's views.
The situation is regrettable and I'm sorry it happened.

The government I think have a mandate, this does not apply here.


----------



## riclepp (3 Oct 2012)

Hi Blister.

Sorry to see you go. I wish you all the best in what you are doing now and in the future. 
As for what has gone on, I have no idea nor do I wish too. It is proberly pineapples anyway.


----------



## 12345Peter (3 Oct 2012)

mind_the_goat":117127gt said:


> If the government has come clean about the reversal of the train franchise then it seems a small matter for the mods to do similar for this



The government ultimately answers to the voters, not so the mods, they can act shamefully and not be held accountable. I pity the next person who is invited to be a mod and accepts, alongside the existing mods.

Regards
Peter


----------



## Jacob (3 Oct 2012)

Blister":3fsvfyae said:


> ........
> I said “ I Hate living in Dagenham “.....


What he actually said was "… Dagenham I hate the place, its full of our ethnic friends……."


----------



## beech1948 (3 Oct 2012)

SBJ,
"" You don't know what was said or done, the trail has been wiped - yet you think I should leave? lol. Well done Shurlock.

An objection was raised regarding the past conduct of Blister, the Mod team felt it was necessary to change the decision. It's done. Move on. I feel no shame or regret, some people will miss Blister, obviously from the responses here. In a week he'll be forgotten like all those others that have this sort of staged departure."

Well thanks for that snide gloating response. 

and Well done Shurlock ....dragging the messages down to insults now.

So you have no integrity only smug self satisfaction.

You may feel no shame or regret but many many others do sincerely regret Blister leaving and would only cheer if you left. So its just all about a very old post which does not meet your Politically Correct views and sense of personal proprietry. Big man eh!! 

Well well. We should be so grateful that you felt so satisfied to have contributed to this.

Oh well someone to add to my "enemy list" before I leave as well.

Alan G. Stopford-Beech


----------



## SBJ (3 Oct 2012)

Are you going to take your enemy list with you?


----------



## ankledeep (3 Oct 2012)

It is rare that I post here. since I have a feeling that if I have little to add then the best is to watch and absorb such nuggets of wisdom that float past on the screen, and it has to be said that generally I have learned quite a number of good woody techniques from here, and there is a fine depth of experience and wisdom to be found, even when things get a bit heated over peoples pet subjects (sharpening comes to mind, you wouldnt believe how much I have learned about that thorny subject)
HOWEVER, when it comes to forum politics I recon I know a lot more than most on here , having modded on free chat forums, and currently being admin of one.(If you think there is controversy HERE...well...nuff said).

Now if, and I do say IF....that one post that has been mentioned above IS the sole , or main, reason for all this nonsense, AND if the substance of that post is as Jacob reported above then patently its all nonsense...
Firstly...go read the HRA..especially the bit about freedom of speech AND freedom of opinion. You or anyone else is BY LAW allowed to hold ANY opinion you want to, moreover, you are entitled BY LAW to express said opinion, in private OR in public, EVEN IF SAID OPINION IS "unpopular". 

There is of course the over-riding caveat that you are not allowed to create or promote religious/racial/gender/etc hatred, freedom of speech and opinion presumes also responsibility. 

In this this case if the substance of "that" post is merely as reported above then there is NO offense commited (except to the overly sensitive) since what is expressed is merely opinion....

you can say out loud and clear I dislike (insert target group here) what you CANT say is i dislike (...........) lets do (whatever) to them.

on a purely personal note...Blister...you disappoint me....you let em win....


----------



## Noel (3 Oct 2012)

It's seems to suit some to latch on to a particular aspect of this situation to form and express their views. Sorry, but the premise of the majority of posts on this thread is flawed. Flawed, ill-informed, speculative and wholly inaccurate.



Noel":2llnqj4y said:


> No conspiracy, no threats and any decisions were not based on other people's views.
> The situation is regrettable and I'm sorry it happened.
> 
> The government I think have a mandate, this does not apply here.



As for the HRA, of totally no relevance here.


----------



## deserter (3 Oct 2012)

Sorry Noel the Human Rights Act, does apply here. It's a bill of law and therefore applies anywhere in the UK or to UK citizens. You can't just take the standpoint of I don't like it so it doesn't exist. 


~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## deserter (3 Oct 2012)

Ah I see you edited your post, wise move. 



~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## woodaxed (3 Oct 2012)

Then tell us the truth


----------



## Noel (3 Oct 2012)

deserter":3cex38er said:


> Sorry Noel the Human Rights Act, does apply here. It's a bill of law and therefore applies anywhere in the UK or to UK citizens. You can't just take the standpoint of I don't like it so it doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> ~Nil carborundum illegitemi~



As I said, it has no _relevance_ here, in this situation. Next you'll be quoting UN charters


----------



## ankledeep (3 Oct 2012)

Noel":3b8ojucj said:


> It's seems to suit some to latch on to a particular aspect of this situation to form and express their views. Sorry, but the premise of the majority of posts on this thread is flawed. Flawed, ill-informed, speculative and wholly inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, if you want to quell the rumour mill...then tell the whole truth, better the dirty laundry is washed then left festering in a corner....For the majority, whom you so haughtily dismiss, the question of moderator probity hangs unanswered and the feeling of "something of the night" remains. I fully realise that you can...if you wish ...ban me for questioning your god like status (remember...I admin a potentially far more controvertial forum than this) but until the air is cleared then the question will be asked...just WHO is controlling the mods...and how.

As for the HRA ...IF and I do say IF (as above) that particular post and the stated quote from it are relevant....then so is the HRA. (At the least as a guide to what is acceptable or not).


----------



## Louise-Paisley (3 Oct 2012)

SBJ":20v5mngp said:


> beech1948":20v5mngp said:
> 
> 
> > i think the two complainers should be named and shamed and asked to leave.
> ...



I witnesses the thread and what you and the other backstabber had to contribute, I said then it was a disgusting way to behave, I say it again now.

It was quite clear that you had trawled through over three years of posts to find something you could use in an attempt to back up your sick and twisted hatred of this man and used it in a school playground like manner "Please sir, blister is calling people names sir" to attempt to belittle him and have the mod decision reversed.

Yes I wholeheartedly agree with Beech1948, you and the other backstabbing, stirring contributor should be asked to leave, and if you fail to do so you should be thrown out the door.

I have been a member here for about 2 weeks and contributed nearly as much as you have done in 3 years yet you feel you are a valuable enough member to denounce someone who has contributed over thirty times as many posts as you, been dedicated to helping others and improving the forum and has the respect of a great number of the members.

You are, IMO, unworthy of community membership and if I never see another post from you ever again it will still be too soon.


----------



## Charley (3 Oct 2012)

I would like to ask that before this thread gets any more heated that you please take a step back, don't jump to your own conclusions. The decision was made by the moderating team and myself and nobody else.

We're upset that Allen has decided to leave however can obviously understand how he must feel. 

The situation wasn't handled very well by us at all but we do stand by our final decision. It certainly wasn't a nice decision to have to make especially after such a short space of time and we could of dealt with it better for which we apologise. As Noel has already mentioned, the whole situation is regrettable.


----------



## Noel (3 Oct 2012)

deserter":1em9xpi1 said:


> Ah I see you edited your post, wise move.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Nil carborundum illegitemi~



Yep, I spelt relevance wrong.


----------



## deserter (3 Oct 2012)

Noel":3j6o48wy said:


> deserter":3j6o48wy said:
> 
> 
> > Ah I see you edited your post, wise move.
> ...



Nope originally you wrote the HRA does not apply here. 


~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## ankledeep (4 Oct 2012)

Why do I suddenly begin to feel like a mushroom?????


----------



## Jake (4 Oct 2012)

ankledeep":gwbs4u4j said:


> Noel":gwbs4u4j said:
> 
> 
> > As for the HRA ...IF and I do say IF (as above) that particular post and the stated quote from it are relevant....then so is the HRA. (At the least as a guide to what is acceptable or not).



Noel has said that post was not in fact the reason. But even if that wasn't the case, the HRA would still be completely irrelevant, as only state and quasi-state bodies are bound by the HRA by definition and UKWorkshop is not an organ of the state. 

Ignoring that very fundamental point, although it would breach fundamental human rights for a state body to prevent someone from saying that Dagenham is a shithole because it is full of Blister-alikes (or whatever other category of human one chooses to substitute for that) that does not mean that the state is obliged to ignore the fact that someone was on (hypothetically) on record as hating white Essex people when appointing, say, magistrates to the Romford Magistrates Court. 

That would just be stupid, and although people are fond of saying the law is an ass, they are usually looking at their reflection when they do so.

The HRA is irrelevant, totally so. At least that much is clear!


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (4 Oct 2012)

ankledeep":2i7d0mjo said:


> Why do I suddenly begin to feel like a mushroom?????



Maybe you are a full English :lol:


----------



## Noel (4 Oct 2012)

deserter":31jhmnxy said:


> Noel":31jhmnxy said:
> 
> 
> > deserter":31jhmnxy said:
> ...



Which it doesn't and certainly not in this situation.

So what 



> remember...I admin a potentially far more controvertial forum than this



forum is that then?

And if being a mod is god like, I'd make sure it rained all day in Cheshire tomorrow. : )


----------



## ankledeep (4 Oct 2012)

Jake":3377u91f said:


> ankledeep":3377u91f said:
> 
> 
> > Noel":3377u91f said:
> ...


----------



## ankledeep (4 Oct 2012)

Quote Noel...."And if being a mod is god like, I'd make sure it rained all day in Cheshire tomorrow. : )"

I thought you already had....all last week.....


----------



## Chems (4 Oct 2012)

Dudes! Its the internet, take a break from the keyboard fighting its a little bit sad. 

@Blister, are you on WoodWorkUK or The Haven? I've sorta made the move to the Haven recently as it seems to be where the old UKW crowd are these days.


----------



## cutting42 (4 Oct 2012)

Chems said:


> Dudes! Its the internet, take a break from the keyboard fighting its a little bit sad.
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more. Look folks, some of the heat is coming from a few more recent joiners and as the good Dr mentioned, this happens every year or so where a prolific poster takes offence at something (sometimes justified), posts a big "I'm leaving" thread that often seems a bit attention seeking to me, much better to just stop posting.
> ...


----------



## Lons (4 Oct 2012)

Jacob":21bmdb2j said:


> Harbo":21bmdb2j said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear you are leaving Allen especially as this was instigated by a person who has probably been banned more times than most
> ...



Maybe I'm wrong Jacob but that seems hard to swallow as the first post I read was yours condemming blisters comments about Dagenham and the fact he was to be a mod and suggesting WWW was going down the pan again. (not a quote but pretty much what you infered).* Strange that the preceding post to yours was dated 2009.*

A member who I didn't recognise (from Scotland I think)posted next and took you to task in her post for dredging up a 2 year old thread and she told you to "give the guy a break" .

I posted next offering congratulations to Blister and telling this previous poster she was wasting her time and that you were pot stirring.

Next time I logged in the posts and thread were gone so don't know what came next but what I saw makes you a part of it.

*If the mods really want to clear the air they should restore the whole thread, locked and read only then every member could make an informed opinion instead of guesswork - but it isn't going to happen - is it?*

_Blister

I'm really sorry to see you go as I for one have gained from your posts and UKW will be the loser for your departure - best wishes!
I think the decision is shocking and that the mods have made a mistake_

Bob


----------



## SBJ (4 Oct 2012)

ankledeep":2wnbyllb said:


> Jake":2wnbyllb said:
> 
> 
> > Noel has said that post was not in fact the reason.<although the current convo between SBJ and Louise would tend to contradict that>>..........




Just to make it clear, there is no convo between me and the crazy cat lady. I made a comment, she had an opinion on that comment and has posted her objections. :wink:


----------



## doctor Bob (4 Oct 2012)

I forgot about the conspiracy theories, the "law" being quoted and the "air your dirty washing". Even Charley posting, must be a serious one. However all going as expected so far...... a few have threatened to leave but they won't.
Blister will still be following the thread............ hello Blister.... he will decide to return due to the support on show.

I don't understand what all this fuss is about .... maybe a few of you should use this opportunity to enrich your lives and try and see what is important and what isn't. This is an internet forum, try and get out a bit more, even if it's just to the end of your garden and back, little steps and all that.....


----------



## Karl (4 Oct 2012)

I'm amazed to find some defending the comments made by Blister. I'm not sure why Noel seems to indicate there was some other reason for his removal as Mod?

If I were to announce my departure from UKW because "there are too many of our ethnic friends", i'm pretty sure that nobody would be saddened by my departure. Yet in the context of his comments it's ok?

Nobody hung Blister out to dry when he made the initial comment. He was simply viewed as a bigot. But when that bigot is given Mod powers, it's a different matter.

Karl


----------



## Mr Ed (4 Oct 2012)

Karl":3ob2f40n said:


> I'm amazed to find some defending the comments made by Blister.



So am I, this is a text book example of cognitive dissonance, where people are prepared to entirely overlook some casual racism because it doesn't fit in with the rest of their belief set about an individual. Amazing insight into the human mind that people will block out a conflicting piece of information just to allow the status quo to be preserved.


----------



## 12345Peter (4 Oct 2012)

Charley":j1o86cxb said:


> I would like to ask that before this thread gets any more heated that you please take a step back, don't jump to your own conclusions. The decision was made by the moderating team and myself and nobody else.
> 
> We're upset that Allen has decided to leave however can obviously understand how he must feel.
> 
> The situation wasn't handled very well by us at all but we do stand by our final decision. It certainly wasn't a nice decision to have to make especially after such a short space of time and we could of dealt with it better for which we apologise. As Noel has already mentioned, the whole situation is regrettable.



That you didn't handle the situation very well is an understatement and if noel thinks the situation is regrettable it hasn't stopped him from posting flippant comments about it.

The mods have acted disgracefully.

Peter


----------



## deserter (4 Oct 2012)

Is it racist to have an opinion? I would say not if it has no malicious intent, we all have things we dislike or which annoy us. I personally have a hatred for politicians and think they serve us no good, this doesn't make me an anarchist. 
The beuty of forum based discussion is that we get a wide range of contributors with different experiences and beliefs coming together to share a common passion. We can't always agree on everything, but it is a shame when someone's personal beliefs are used as a tool to undermine them and leave them feeling that there is no alternative but to leave the community. This to me is bullying. 
Now I feel it is time to leave this discussion, it is obvious that the moderating team are not going to give any answers or otherwise justify their decisions, and Blister has made up his mind to leave the forum so nothing can be gained from dragging this topic further down. 
I do think we have lost a wealth of information in this event. 


~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## Jacob (4 Oct 2012)

deserter":3qd2mj1z said:


> Is it racist to have an opinion?


It's racist to have a racist opinion


> I would say not if it has no malicious intent,


Racist opinions are by their nature malicious


> we all have things we dislike or which annoy us. I personally have a hatred for politicians and think they serve us no good, this doesn't make me an anarchist.


Dunno. Stepping in that direction!
The point is - we may well have 'ethnic friends' as members on this forum, I hope we do, but that would make Blister unsuitable as a mod. It's very simple.


----------



## 12345Peter (4 Oct 2012)

Mr Ed":1plzipt0 said:


> Karl":1plzipt0 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm amazed to find some defending the comments made by Blister.
> ...



You are right, you seem to have blocked out the fact that this is not about racism, noel said that wasn't the reason, so unless he was lying, you are wrong.

For a team of mods to invite someone to be a mod without doing due diligence is careless. They must have thought that Blister was mod material and should have backed their original instinct with support for him.

Peter


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (4 Oct 2012)

I agree the thread should now be locked. It is no longer serving a purpose.

Blister has decided to leave the forum, and has explained why. Whether or not we like the decision or agree with it, is unimportant. We must accept the man's decision and allow him to move on.
The mods, whatever our personal opinions, do not have to explain their decision - nor make public any private discussions with individuals.
This is not democracy, it is an internet forum. Any attempt at democracy would end in chaos. Unfortunately there are times when transparency is simply not possible.

Stop, take a deep breath, count to ten, move on.


----------



## Noel (4 Oct 2012)

I think it is indeed time to bring this thread to a close. Most have voiced their opinion, rightly or wrongly. It will close shortly.


----------



## srp (4 Oct 2012)

Noel":153ryurh said:


> I think it is indeed time to bring this thread to a close. Most have voiced their opinion, rightly or wrongly. It will close shortly.


And that is exactly why this sort of discussion will repeat itself on here every now and then. I have often thought this forum was over-moderated and over-regulated, and I've lost count of the number of threads that have been deleted. And for what reason? Probably because in the past some people have been given hats to wear and can't resist the temptation to wield a bit of power. The more petty rules you make, the more will get broken.


----------



## nev (4 Oct 2012)

Charley":15yfbt6t said:


> .... and we could of dealt with it better for which we apologise. As Noel has already mentioned, the whole situation is regrettable.



We ALL make mistakes. Charlie has apologised on behalf of the mods. Blister has made his thoughts known. Now lets get back to the friendly banter that most of us are here for .


----------



## Noel (4 Oct 2012)

And with that, it's time.


----------

